# Massey ferguson 8660 pto problems



## Dennis4455 (Jun 10, 2013)

Pto light on dash flashes and the pto will not engage. What might be the problem?


----------



## Dennis4455 (Jun 10, 2013)

Also a code on the dash popped up, the code is T6105. How can I find out what this code means?


----------

